# Which is best DVD upconverter?



## Chris_G

I have a 52" LCD HDTV and I wanted to know which units are the best DVD upconverters.  I have 3 choices:
- Xbox 360 with HDMI output
- PS3 with HDMI output
- Standard DVD player with upconversion and HDMI output.

My guess is that the PS3 is probably the best upcoverter because of it's video processing chips and Blu-Ray capabilities.  My Xbox 360 does upconvert to 1080i and the movies look pretty good, but eventually I will upgrade to Blu-Ray movies and so I'm leaning more towards the PS3.  But I don't want to buy my favorite movies again on Blu-Ray, so I want to keep my standard DVDs and I want them to look great with upconversion. Any input or opinions?


----------



## JTM

Chris_G said:


> I have a 52" LCD HDTV and I wanted to know which units are the best DVD upconverters.  I have 3 choices:
> - Xbox 360 with HDMI output
> - PS3 with HDMI output
> - Standard DVD player with upconversion and HDMI output.
> 
> My guess is that the PS3 is probably the best upcoverter because of it's video processing chips and Blu-Ray capabilities.  My Xbox 360 does upconvert to 1080i and the movies look pretty good, but eventually I will upgrade to Blu-Ray movies and so I'm leaning more towards the PS3.  But I don't want to buy my favorite movies again on Blu-Ray, so I want to keep my standard DVDs and I want them to look great with upconversion. Any input or opinions?



If  you're planning to go Blu-Ray you should probably just go with the PS3. I'm not sure of its up-converting capabilities though.


----------



## Chris_G

My understanding is that the PS3 does upconvert DVDs to 720p/1080i if the console can download the upconversion software from the Playstation network.  I have DSL, so that's not a problem. Does anyone have experience with PS3 upconverting DVDs and the quality of the video?


----------



## fmw

My guess would be the TV set itself.  But you can try them all to see if they differ from one another.


----------



## Chris_G

fmw said:


> My guess would be the TV set itself.  But you can try them all to see if they differ from one another.



What do you mean the TV itself?  My stand alone DVD player looks horrible on it.


----------

